# Barley wine



## Doodah (Jul 23, 2010)

looking to make 6 gallons of barley wine. Having a tough time locating white grape juice concentrate that doesnt contain sulfites. any suggestions?


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 23, 2010)

umm beer lol? are there any farmers markets near where you live? or try a store like ingels with an organic secton.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 23, 2010)

mmmmmmmm barley wine........mmmmmmmm 

the best barley wine ive had was DogFish heads....good stuff man!!! and what about a grape concentrate....what kinda grape do u need to use?? ill look at the place i order from they sell all sortsa concentrates! lemme find the link n ill brb


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 23, 2010)

ok im back 

*grin*

try this link! see if they have the strain of grape u need...
www.homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi

ive used them before , kinda an odd ordering process but you DO get yuo stuff VERY quickly


----------



## Doodah (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks jeep,
I was planning on using a niagra from welches (frozen). on your link I couldn't find how much volume finished wine those juice concentrates make. I plan on doing 6 gallons with a lb per gallon of barley. Now that I know if I just stir and give it some time (24 hrs?) i can dissipate the sulfites used in the welches.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 27, 2010)

If youve got sulfites in the welches your gona have to do some cuddiling with your wine.. Make a very strong starter out of your yeast and a portion of the wash.. Keep adding more and more of the wash to the starter untill it gets used to those eviel sulfites.. Also yes aeirate the wash as much as possible


----------



## Doodah (Jul 27, 2010)

how long would you wait? 24 hrs before pitching? stirring a few times a day hard, and introducing the must slowly. I have never used the welch concentrate before


----------

